# I’m doing something wrong



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I’ve been diligently cherry picking but somehow I’ve been making a little money and my DD AR is 78%. My customer rating is 94%. 
My criteria has been $1/mile for in town and $2/mile for out of town. 
It’s the last day of the month so tomorrow I’ll be {GASP} top dasher. Lol


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Yeah, what you are doing wrong is that you are actually posting this in the wrong forum.
And with over 3K posts... Are you high on something, or just tired?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Tired. I really thought I was in delivery, not eats. The mods will move it.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Tired. I really thought I was in delivery, not eats. The mods will move it.


No worries mate, and glad you were not offended.
As to your post being moved, I'm fairly new here but I kinda doubt it. Just look at the recent UE-specific posts on Delivery forum and you will see what I mean.
I must say that this is something that is quite frequent and it really surprises me on these forums. On Reddit? Yes, but here? Hmm.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ed Elivery said:


> No worries mate, and glad you were not offended.
> As to your post being moved, I'm fairly new here but I kinda doubt it. Just look at the recent UE-specific posts on Delivery forum and you will see what I mean.
> I must say that this is something that is quite frequent and it really surprises me on these forums. On Reddit? Yes, but here? Hmm.


See, moved.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ed Elivery said:


> No worries mate, and glad you were not offended.
> As to your post being moved, I'm fairly new here but I kinda doubt it. Just look at the recent UE-specific posts on Delivery forum and you will see what I mean.
> I must say that this is something that is quite frequent and it really surprises me on these forums. On Reddit? Yes, but here? Hmm.





Ed Elivery said:


> No worries mate, and glad you were not offended.
> As to your post being moved, I'm fairly new here but I kinda doubt it. Just look at the recent UE-specific posts on Delivery forum and you will see what I mean.
> I must say that this is something that is quite frequent and it really surprises me on these forums. On Reddit? Yes, but here? Hmm.


UP History 101:

When food delivery first started as a forum on UP Uber Eats was really the only game in town. DD and GH (and others) were just a little blip that most hadn’t even heard of. Therefore the forum was named “Uber Eats”.

Over time, DD, GH, PM grew and became just as big as UE. More and more posts became about DD, GH etc and didn’t fit well under “Uber Eats”. Myself, @reg barclay and others lobbied for the creation of the “Delivery “ forum and UE was relegated to a sub set of the Delivery forum.

in the meantime, UE posts blend fine in Deliver but other delivery doesn’t work with UE.

In my opinion the UE forum has outlived its usefulness and could be blended into one forum called Delivery.

What do people think about just making UE part of Delivery without a separate forum?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> I’ve been diligently cherry picking but somehow I’ve been making a little money and my DD AR is 78%. My customer rating is 94%.
> My criteria has been $1/mile for in town and $2/mile for out of town.
> It’s the last day of the month so tomorrow I’ll be {GASP} top dasher. Lol


Food is dying out… DD just laid of 1,200 corp employees. When you can’t pay your bills, you lay people off.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Seamus said:


> UP History 101:
> 
> When food delivery first started as a forum on UP Uber Eats was really the only game in town. DD and GH (and others) were just a little blip that most hadn’t even heard of. Therefore the forum was named “Uber Eats”.
> 
> ...


Thanks Seamus, this is very helpful and now I understand what happened.

IMHO it makes no sense to have a separate forum in the current state of this industry. More confusion for posters, and more work for Mods.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Seamus said:


> UP History 101:
> 
> When food delivery first started as a forum on UP Uber Eats was really the only game in town. DD and GH (and others) were just a little blip that most hadn’t even heard of. Therefore the forum was named “Uber Eats”.
> 
> ...


I do not care either way. But UE is generally irrelevant to me


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> UP History 101:
> 
> When food delivery first started as a forum on UP Uber Eats was really the only game in town. DD and GH (and others) were just a little blip that most hadn’t even heard of. Therefore the forum was named “Uber Eats”.
> 
> ...


I would be good with combining them all.
Since you are on the topic of making changes/improvements,
I would say if you could add one more step to creating a post, in which the poster could mention the company in question, or something to that effect.
so there is no confusion when others read the post and the poster does not name the company at issue, assuming everyone knows which one he/she is talking about.
And, I would like the ability to filter on Company.
For example, I only want to see DD.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Seamus said:


> What do people think about just making UE part of Delivery without a separate forum?


This was my vote a couple years ago, back when UE and Delivery were truly separate subforums. The end result of that discussion was to make UE a subforum of Delivery instead of having them completely separate. In any case, I really don't care. You guys should do whatever makes the most sense to you guys from an administrative standpoint.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Atavar said:


> I’ve been diligently cherry picking but somehow I’ve been making a little money and my DD AR is 78%. My customer rating is 94%.
> My criteria has been $1/mile for in town and $2/mile for out of town.
> It’s the last day of the month so tomorrow I’ll be {GASP} top dasher. Lol


Your not doing anything wrong this is rideshare 2022


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Seamus said:


> UP History 101:
> 
> When food delivery first started as a forum on UP Uber Eats was really the only game in town. DD and GH (and others) were just a little blip that most hadn’t even heard of. Therefore the forum was named “Uber Eats”.
> 
> ...


I’m obviously good with it


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Two more quick thoughts for the Mods if I may.
1 - The title of this thread won't be conducive to many people answering Seamus' question. It would make sense to start a new and separate thread, and perhaps to use some kind of simple polling feature if this forum uses such tech.
2 - "Delivery" is a very vague term.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ed Elivery said:


> Two more quick thoughts for the Mods if I may.
> 1 - The title of this thread won't be conducive to many people answering Seamus' question. It would make sense to start a new and separate thread, and perhaps to use some kind of simple polling feature if this forum uses such tech.
> 2 - "Delivery" is a very vague term.


1. This thread is not about Seamus question so yes, if you want to pursue it then a separate thread 
2. Seamus is a supermodel and can do whatever the heck he wants. He doesn’t need our approval


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Seamus said:


> What do people think about just making UE part of Delivery without a separate forum?


Good idea but rename the section "Slavery."


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Good idea but rename the section "Slavery."


Nothing about rideshare is slavery. Nobody is forcing you to do it. You can walk away whenever you want.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> UP History 101:
> 
> When food delivery first started as a forum on UP Uber Eats was really the only game in town. DD and GH (and others) were just a little blip that most hadn’t even heard of. Therefore the forum was named “Uber Eats”.
> 
> ...


Makes sense to me. I’ll happily work in whichever format is more convenient to the majority.

Besides, most of us do several apps simultaneously, and frequently one just blends with the other. I’m afraid I’m quite guilty in mixing them up a few times.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Atavar said:


> Seamus is a supermodel and can do whatever the heck he wants. He doesn’t need our approval


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Food is dying out… DD just laid of 1,200 corp employees. When you can’t pay your bills, you lay people off.


For me it has. Every time I don't feel like getting out in the cold to get Taco Bell or Chick-fil-A and think about using UE, I then remember how much it will cost and decide to go get the food myself.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Atavar said:


> 2. Seamus is a supermodel and can do whatever the heck he wants. He doesn’t need our approval


Despite my outward appearance of being a stubborn, authoritarian, known-it-all, I really do care what people think and understand if we meet the needs of everyone then we have a better forum. Different viewpoints are welcome and necessary.

I had a boss once that said “we have shared decision making in this department….I’ll make the decision and share it with you”!!! 😆 So I know what you mean!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ed Elivery said:


> Two more quick thoughts for the Mods if I may.
> 1 - The title of this thread won't be conducive to many people answering Seamus' question. It would make sense to start a new and separate thread, and perhaps to use some kind of simple polling feature if this forum uses such tech.
> 2 - "Delivery" is a very vague term.


Good input, I’m traveling on business right now but in a day or two I’ll make a survey on the UE forum!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Good input, I’m traveling on business right now but in a day or two I’ll make a survey on the UE forum!


You should also make a survey on the delivery forum… we may not want those that deliver UE… lol


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> I had a boss once that said “we have shared decision making in this department….I’ll make the decision and share it with you”!!! 😆 So I know what you mean!


You mean when you were design chief at the DOT and he shot down one of your best sign prototypes?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Good idea but rename the section "Slavery."


Rename this site enslavedpeople.net


----------



## pcoladog22 (10 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> I’ve been diligently cherry picking but somehow I’ve been making a little money and my DD AR is 78%. My customer rating is 94%.
> My criteria has been $1/mile for in town and $2/mile for out of town.
> It’s the last day of the month so tomorrow I’ll be {GASP} top dasher. Lol


You should drive a school bus...you'd probably make more.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

pcoladog22 said:


> You should drive a school bus...you'd probably make more.


I’m sure I would, but then I’d have to deal with bratty kids and a schedule. I _really_ don’t want a schedule.


----------

